# my discus



## ph.00 (Nov 25, 2007)

hello fron seville,spain. these are my discus, all of them have came fron germany.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

holy dinner plates! O_O

Nice!


----------



## ph.00 (Nov 25, 2007)

from 18 cms to 21 cms. from a germany breeder called Stendker.
excuse me , but my english lenguaje is bad.

Have you got european discus? are there any discus breeder in your country?

saludos, from seville,spain.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I ment they are large 

Nope, i dont have the space i need for discus at the moment. We have some wonderful breeders here in canada thankfully... ^^


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the North American Discus Forum, you're welcome to check it out. http://forum.simplydiscus.com/ I'm sure you will like it and find it really resourceful.


----------



## ph.00 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have seen the web page and I registred two veeks ago. It`smarvellous.


----------



## Veryfishy (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful discus ph!! And I love the see-through tank!! very nice  

For another resource, also check out the Discus Page Holland (dph.nl). These guys are experts.


----------

